# Weight loss this week (feeling smug!)



## lulu (Jul 15, 2006)

Since Monday I lost five and a half pounds, and I am not altogether sure how!

Weight is a constant battle for me since I got ill three years ago, I doubled my body weight while I was bedridden and just cannot shift it because I keep ending up back in bed for weeks at a time, the key for me really IS exercise.  Before I was ill I was an extremely active person, which is why when I couldn't move my weight piled on so fast.  And its so much harder whn you love to cook too, although I am really used to cooking for other people now and just having a taste for recipe evaluation, lol.

This week my husband went away, so maybe pining has something to do with it.  I did not do anything special, I ate a restaurant once (had a creamy haddock crepe and a salmon version of salade nicoise)  and have had two glasses of wine (another dieting no no).  I did not even get that much exercise.

Anyway, it has been a great shot in the arm and I feel inspired!  So now I am going to build on these foundations and really make effort to lose, not just "not gain" weight which has had to be my goal for so long.  

Sorry to gloat, it is just that it has been a long time since I felt I made any progress!


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't think its physically possible to lose five pounds of fat in three days because the average person doesn't even need close to five pounds in calories over three days. Unless you were extreme exercising for hours upon hours each day. Its likely water weight. Maybe you'd been having high sodium foods before and were retaining a lot of water.


----------



## lulu (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't care if its fat or water!  Its kick started a diet and I have dropped a clothes size in two weeks, without trying!  Maybe my husband and I should separate, its obviously having a great effect, lol.  Incidently I don't think I eat a lot of high sodium food.  I notice that when I diet I don't lose 2 lbs a week that we are told to aim for, I lose nothing and then drop a whole lot, so for a few weeks my weight stays about the same and then it drops a few pounds all at once, and then the same again.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 21, 2006)

Congrats lulu......check out this thread by Kyles

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/have-you-exercised-today-accountability-thread-17105.html?highlight=accountability


----------



## kyles (Jul 21, 2006)

Weight loss is a funny thing. It won't be 5lbs of fat, BananaBrain is right, as it takes a 3 500 calorie defecit to lose ONE pound. 

But 5lbs is 5 lbs! But don't be suprised or disappointed if some of it sneaks back up on you.


----------



## TXguy (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, Good for you! It's always fun to tell someone about your great accomplishments!!!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 21, 2006)

I know it would get me excited enough to continue on with healthy eating.


----------



## lulu (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 25, 2006)

Five pounds is a great start!!
Water or fat...doesn't matter... how you FEEL matters and if the loss has pushed to to lose even more then YIPPPPEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## marmalady (Jul 25, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Five pounds is a great start!!
> Water or fat...doesn't matter... how you FEEL matters and if the loss has pushed to to lose even more then YIPPPPEEEE!!!!!!


 
I second that!!  Whatever it takes to get you motivated and on track!!!


----------



## kats (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats, Lulu!!!!

Today I went on my scale and I'm devastated! I'll try to plan some lighter foods for this week...


----------



## lulu (Aug 3, 2006)

I really appreciate the support.  I have been reading through other threads in this part of DC now I have the bit between my teeth.  I don't know why my body is behaving in this way.  There was a bit of variance, presumably the water issue, but in all have lost 10 pounds now! I am finding tthis wildly exciting and the best thing is that if I even think of anything wicked menu wise I just think of this progress and it gets firmly pushed away.

Not that I expect it will be so easy when I am Milan, but I am going to restrain my urge to experience everything Milan can throw at me in the first week, and pace my self.  I hear it is so hot that I'll probably be happy with cold sliced tomatos anyway!


----------



## biev (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, since I started dieting I went from 130 to 122, and my goal is 115. I lost the first 6 pounds very quickly, but now it's going slow. I've gone down a bra size which is the main downfall so far : P


----------

